# Garden Room in my home haunt.



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

I am in the process of building my home haunt for this year. It will be an insane asylum where the patients have escaped and are on the loose. I plan to make the last room some type of garden, using camouflage netting and plastic vines, ivy, etc. leaving an open spot for an actor to slip in and out of the room with a chainsaw.

Does it sound like this idea could work? Any suggestions on how to make it better or anything like that?

Thanks!

I was thinking about using netting similar to this:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you could have fun with this type of thing. I know chainsaws are popular as scares, but I think there are more novel possibilities you could explore. One would be to disguise someone as a plant. A member here did this with his son for Halloween very effectively - dressed him as a large bush and had him stand in a planter. He could then move or pop up at will to startle people.

An actor dressed in a ghillie suit could also be put to good use in a garden room. No one expects what appears to be a harmless pile of mulch to suddenly rise up and get in your face


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

I love the ghillie suit idea. There are tons of fake flowers for sale at garage sales and if you hit up auctions (I'm an addict). 

You could put somebody in a wheelchair looking at the flowers or plants as if in a trance and grab a pair of garden shears, jump up and chase people out of the room. 
Or a gardener wandering around mumbling to himself as if he doesn't even notice the folks wandering through his pride and joy and all of a sudden he sees the flowers on the floor under your guests feet (which you have inconspicously put there) and goes in to a rage and chases them with any manner of garden instrument. 

Just a thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, another thing - don't forget the carnivorous plants


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

and don't forget the eyevys
maybe you can make a costume from that netting to blend in too


----------

